# my owl finch



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Pearl the owl (BICHENO) finch has become a new member of the household. she will accompanied with a male soon. 
can you guess what his name will be?

settling in:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM7sKa42jCY

new cage and own perches placed and swing made from branches of the "cham' basking tree".
nest box placed outside after removing some wire and bath placed inside. these two will be removed from the cage after making a "play area" in another part of the room where they will sleep, in another new "house" they have, bathe and for treats and such which will give some extra space in the cage when they want to retire there for security.

settled:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWOn6nDgoDI

after 2 weeks of her getting used to her surroundings I have opened the cage doors so she can have an exercise flight if she so chooses.

feeling at home:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJGY1Jev1Dw

loves having the odd sessions of noisy meowing with plenty of flying around the house and does this mainly whenever I sit at the computer desk in the other room for some reason!!!. attention seeking I suppose.

I have placed fittings over the back door grille gate to hang the cage on for when the sun is out for some good U.V. intake and fresh air and was placed there yesterday, what with the decent day we had.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice species,

Watch the hen, they get egg bound quick I found keep out of cold drafts. Good news on putting outside on sunny days but watch cold winds  I use bird lamps fitted to the cage myself all year and then put in the garden with me when I feel it's hot enough or the index is high enough to make a difference. Also bichenos are prone to long nails so keep them trim, plenty of grit, add B group vits to water and provide Ca and all should be well  

They LOVE jap millet! Nice treat.

I have just started on the Dutch method myself, I only use vassa-laga seeds, so I use the waxbill mix and then mix in a further 40% plain canary, 8% jap millet and 2% roughly niger.

Looks strange but........my collection if waxbills, serrins and whydahs love it so far  

Good luck 

John




s6t6nic6l said:


> Pearl the owl (BICHENO) finch has become a new member of the household. she will accompanied with a male soon.
> can you guess what his name will be?
> 
> settling in:
> ...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

it was a bit windy but she was only out for 40 mins for a trial run with no panicking going on so will be longer with warmer climes coming.

a small strand cut from the length of millet comes her way twice a week and would just eat that alone if given feely.

any old finch seed given here and then high protein pellets instead twice a week, which she took to straight away. a good branded name given here but if I had the choice of being able to source it I would use a certain LAFEBER's mix instead for them.

veg is given often and she especially likes broccoli :2thumb: 

do you try fruit flies for your birds? she relishes them and can even be dusted too : victory:

and thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

goodness your lucky, I cant get my hardbills to eat any pellets at all. My white eared Bulbuls eat Orlux remline however, mixed with Universal.

john





s6t6nic6l said:


> it was a bit windy but she was only out for 40 mins for a trial run with no panicking going on so will be longer with warmer climes coming.
> 
> a small strand cut from the length of millet comes her way twice a week and would just eat that alone if given feely.
> 
> ...


----------

